Ask HN: What is the back end architecture of HN? - dosy
======
tjr
A public variant of the software comes bundled with the Arc programming
language installation. The version that runs on HN has non-public
modifications, but looking at this should give a decent idea of what's going
on:

[https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki/blob/master/lib/news.a...](https://github.com/arclanguage/anarki/blob/master/lib/news.arc)

